# see if win11 will run on your computer



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

Found the following test to see if your computer is win11 compatible. Mine is.



https://download.microsoft.com/download/1/d/d/1dd9969b-bc9a-41bc-8455-bc657c939b47/WindowsPCHealthCheckSetup.msi


----------



## Deejay100six (Nov 24, 2007)

I'm not actually bothered. Having been a semi skilled (motor) mechanic during the 80's, I made the decision to NEVER EVER buy a brand new car. It's incredible how much money you can save buying one when its 6 months old, most of the 'teething' troubles have very likely been dealt with already.



> Windows 10 launched globally on *29 July 2015* and was touted as "the last version of Windows", marking the end of decades of occasional heavy duty OS updates in favour of a more incremental approach.


6 years doesn't seem like a long time for the 'last' version but, in fact, it seems to me that probably something like 75% of Windows 7 users only gave up their stance to reject the change in the final year leading up to M$ promised EOL of January 14, 2020 which meant that 7 would no longer be supported. I don't expect anything different here. Loads of people will go, "No, I'm not changing, I like W10"  But, in the end, they won't have any choice.

Afaik, theres only one way to take complete charge of your computer, something I should have done but couldn't be bothered, change to Linux. Is that the way?

Btw, thanks Windows Health Check, I didn't know this laptop had an SSD.


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

I run linux on all of my computers. The computer I ran the test on is the only one that dual boots for "just in case." Since I got it last year, its only been booted to keep it updated. I will upgrade it. Just hope it won't break linux like win 10 regularly did when it was first released.


----------



## Gary R (Jul 23, 2008)

Rather than dual-boot, if I want to run two OSs on one machine, then if one of them is Windows, I usually run the other in VM. 

Prevents all sorts of potential boot problems when Windows updates.

Like Deejay100six, I almost never adopt a new OS when it's first released. There are almost always problems with them, which had you waited 6 months you would have avoided.

I also don't buy new cars either, since they depreciate massively the moment you drive them out of the showroom.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I'm in no rush, Windows 10 is working fine for me.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

3 Computers. All fail the requirements.


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

it is installed and running. I now have a triple boot, (win10, win11, and linux mint) though it did break the linux boot. Fortunately, it is running from an external ssd drive so it still easy to boot from the bootloader, then I will fix grub. That will be in the morning...


----------



## Gary R (Jul 23, 2008)

Interesting read ....









Windows 11 may support Intel 7th gen, AMD Zen 1 CPUs in the future


Microsoft announced today that they might lower the Windows 11 system requirements to allow Intel 7th generation and AMD Zen 1 CPUs to use the new operating system.




www.bleepingcomputer.com


----------



## idiot19 (Dec 6, 2019)

Link above has "file 404"


sobeit said:


> Found the following test to see if your computer is win11 compatible. Mine is.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





sobeit said:


> Found the following test to see if your computer is win11 compatible. Mine is.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Link above gives me "file 404"


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

idiot19 said:


> Link above has "file 404"
> 
> 
> Link above gives me "file 404"


It is being reported microsoft pulled it today.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Since I see no evidence that my HP computer has TPM of any flavor, that still leaves me out. I'm a bit surprised some enterprising hardware developer hasn't developed a PCI based TPM 2.0 module, but I guess the stumbling block would be BIOS support...


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

just found out my printer is not supported. printer manufacturers better get their drivers in gear for win11

so far I really don't care for it. It may look slick but looks are deceiving in this case. I first though it broke the linux boot but it is still there, just about four extra clicks instead of being on the boot page.


----------



## pbug56 (Sep 20, 2008)

idiot19 said:


> Link above has "file 404"
> 
> 
> Link above gives me "file 404"


What's the hurry to use the latest massive bug release from MS? I couldn't find a single feature I care about, and get that not only are there piles of old bugs that MS doesn't care to fix, now there are a bunch of new ones on top of that if you get 11.


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

pbug56 said:


> What's the hurry to use the latest massive bug release from MS? I couldn't find a single feature I care about, and get that not only are there piles of old bugs that MS doesn't care to fix, now there are a bunch of new ones on top of that if you get 11.


That link was only to see if your computer will run win11 - not to install it. It is good to know in advance whether or not your computer can run than wait to install it and find out then. It gives some an excuse and justification to get that new computer they been wanting. 

IMO, Once released, windows does have bugs but in most cases it is because the user don't use the proper settings. In addition, they try to run software or add hardware the computer is not capable of running without crashing or giving error messages. 

For me, its fun to see what works and what don't work. When I see a bug I will be sending in bug reports which can help eliminate some of those bugs you are talking about. Besides I always like spoilers. I have been installing legit preview copies of windows since win95.


----------



## pbug56 (Sep 20, 2008)

sobeit said:


> That link was only to see if your computer will run win11 - not to install it. It is good to know in advance whether or not your computer can run than wait to install it and find out then. It gives some an excuse and justification to get that new computer they been wanting.
> 
> IMO, Once released, windows does have bugs but in most cases it is because the user don't use the proper settings. In addition, they try to run software or add hardware the computer is not capable of running without crashing or giving error messages.
> 
> For me, its fun to see what works and what don't work. When I see a bug I will be sending in bug reports which can help eliminate some of those bugs you are talking about. Besides I always like spoilers. I have been installing legit preview copies of windows since win95.


I understand what the link is for - though the so called health check, which keeps changing, has nothing to do with PC Health. Another Microsloth lie. As we know, they used to have 'upgrade advisors', which was somewhat more honest a title.

Now if someone has a spare PC (not their main one, or a critical one), or is OK playing with virtual machines (which I've done some), it is fun to play around with the latest Microsloth issuance. What concerns me is how quickly a lot of people who are clueless or close to it jump on the latest massive bug release and get into big trouble. And even months after release, you never know what an 'upgrade' will do to your PC (like one release a few years ago that wiped out users files). Even now with Win 10, shortly after I installed the June bug fixes, one of my PC's started crashing with bug checks. Perfectly good drivers suddenly broke if I believe the crash analysis. A number of files suddenly corrupted on my system SSD drive (not a cheap one) (ran SFC). Suggestions to run chkdsk (completely clean results). And a couple months ago on another, nearly brand new PC, the dreaded PIN not usable error out of the blue (no, I didn't screw around with MSCONFIG). Now that error has been around for years - odd bugs in Windoze that MS just never fixed (supposedly they did something to it this month). So I tend to get PO'd when MS, instead of doing bug fixes, obsoletes the current version of Windoze so they can sell licenses for new PC's (and sell new PC's). Especially when there is little to nothing of value in the new version.


----------



## Gary R (Jul 23, 2008)

Of course it could be argued that this latest release from Microsoft is intended to make it more secure. The necessity to have a TPM 2.0 security processor in order to install W11 would tend to support that argument.

Whether it will make any real difference to Windows' security or not, is open to debate.


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

uefi and secure boot were also supposed to make things more secure too.


----------



## coldiron (Dec 4, 2011)

sobeit said:


> Found the following test to see if your computer is win11 compatible. Mine is.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


To anybody that is curious to try 11 on a machine that says it can't install 11, try is.
To get around the TPM 2.0 requirement, just copy the file "install.wim" from a win 10 iso to a win 11 iso. Both are in the folder "source" I have not tried it on a 32bit system but it works on 64.
I was not online running the install. When I finished I went online and did an update and all went well. I have used it online for 5 days and no problem. This was on an old AMD! Not an Intel. 
So, what I like about it is you can run Android apps without the need for an emulator.


----------



## SpareChange (Mar 7, 2019)

I have it running on a few machines for testing. Basically you need a "true" UEFI BIOS/ OS intallation with Secure boot enabled and CSM disabled. You need to be using DCH GPU drivers with a DX 12 compliant GPU, and if using an AMD system you need to get into the advanced / CPU section and enable fTPM. That's it. But it does need to at least be Ryzen 2000 series or Intel 8th gen for now - I am sure that will change as time goes on to include possibly Ryzen 1000 series and Intel 6 and 7th Gen.


----------



## coldiron (Dec 4, 2011)

SpareChange said:


> I have it running on a few machines for testing. Basically you need a "true" UEFI BIOS/ OS intallation with Secure boot enabled and CSM disabled. You need to be using DCH GPU drivers with a DX 12 compliant GPU, and if using an AMD system you need to get into the advanced / CPU section and enable fTPM. That's it. But it does need to at least be Ryzen 2000 series or Intel 8th gen for now - I am sure that will change as time goes on to include possibly Ryzen 1000 series and Intel 6 and 7th Gen.


The AMD computer is pretty much bare-bones, there is no TPM chip in the MB. I added nothing to the system, just what was on the ISO. My first try with the untouched iso did not work, got the TPM message. Overwriting the "install.wim" file with a win 10 files was all I did. it works just fine, I did an update, it logs into the web just fine. I activated it digitally. Everything works.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

coldiron said:


> The AMD computer is pretty much bare-bones, there is no TPM chip in the MB.


Define *bare-bones*. I suspect the age of the BIOS has a lot to do with it as well. Apparently, my HP H8-1540T has a BIOS from 2014. While the computer certainly has the power to run Windows 11, I suspect the old BIOS will be a stumbling block. Getting by the TPM 2.0 requirement is only one hurdle.


----------



## oldtreker (Aug 3, 2014)

sobeit said:


> Found the following test to see if your computer is win11 compatible. Mine is.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It says file not found


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Microsoft removed the test to *revamp* it. Apparently they received a lot of push-back about most machines not being able to run Win11.


----------



## pbug56 (Sep 20, 2008)

Microsloth's attempt to sell more licenses instead of giving free upgrades is, IMHO, the main reason for most of the limitations. The .wim file noted makes that obvious.


----------



## SpareChange (Mar 7, 2019)

With AMD TPM is implemented via BIOS firmware not a hardware solution - with my Ryzen system I just enabled fTPM and was good to go.


----------



## SpareChange (Mar 7, 2019)

johnwill said:


> Microsoft removed the test to *revamp* it. Apparently they received a lot of push-back about most machines not being able to run Win11.



I would guess a lot of it is about what I mentioned before - that is you need a full UEFI OS install (most big OEM's like Dell, Acer, HP do this by default) with Secure Boot enabled. TPM activated. With the previous test still there for downloading at Techspot and a few other sites it will show as imcompatible if these criteria are not met along with some hardware requirements but as noted above there are workarounds but those workarounds will be gone by the time RTM/RTP is there. I do suspect that MS is going to need to seriously revamp the criteria for compatibility before long otherwise 60-70% of the worlds PC's won't be able to run Windows 11. There's nothing wrong with using a 4790k - 6700k with 16GB or a 1500x/1600x/1700x with 16GB ram and a nice GPU for Windows 11.


----------



## coldiron (Dec 4, 2011)

MS seems to be working to push many into BUYING NEW Computers with their TPM 2.0 requirement. To do so, they just added a routine in the "install.wim" file. Brilliant!


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I'm not rushing right out to buy a Win11 compatible machine. AFAIK, there is no huge advantage right now to running Win11, so I'll let others blaze that trail. My 2014 Sandy-Bridge-E i7 3820 is apparently considered very ancient, and it unlikely to be supported now or in the future for Win11. However, it's plenty of computing power for my CAD work, and I feel no need to upgrade.


----------



## coldiron (Dec 4, 2011)

coldiron said:


> MS seems to be working to push many into BUYING NEW Computers with their TPM 2.0 requirement. To do so, they just added a routine in the "install.wim" file. Brilliant!


Seems most do not want to even try what I suggest, fine. Take not the install.wim of 11 is 5.2 gigs, on 10 it's only 4 gig. what is 1.2 gigs in the 11 file used for? huummm?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

coldiron said:


> Seems most do not want to even try what I suggest, fine.


Why get in a snit about it? I'm in no rush to install a pre-release version of Windows, especially when I have to tinker with the files to get it running. What's the big rush, things will be a ton clearer in a few months when the actual public release of Windows 11 happens. Other than the ability to say *I'm First*, what are you really buying by going to the trouble of sorting out the elements to install it now?


----------



## coldiron (Dec 4, 2011)

johnwill said:


> Why get in a snit about it? I'm in no rush to install a pre-release version of Windows, especially when I have to tinker with the files to get it running. What's the big rush, things will be a ton clearer in a few months when the actual public release of Windows 11 happens. Other than the ability to say *I'm First*, what are you really buying by going to the trouble of sorting out the elements to install it now?


I guess I'm over-curious! I just took a spear HD and installed it on a spear computer, an older ADM not very fast to see how it went. It looks ok, works ok, yes they may make changes to it very soon, we will see. My thing with computers is to experiment with anything or everything, it's fun to me. Now I want to see how it runs Android apps, just playing around. It's a hobby I reckon.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

coldiron said:


> Now I want to see how it runs Android apps, just playing around. It's a hobby I reckon.


That's obviously the difference.  I use the computer to accomplish things, one of my major tasks is circuit board design and layout. Windows 10 is doing that just fine right now.


----------

